
Plataformatec Acqui-Hired by Nubank - wut42
http://blog.plataformatec.com.br/2020/01/important-information-about-our-elixir-and-ruby-open-source-projects/
======
rvz
Just to get to the point on what will happen to their open source projects:

> So what will happen with these projects from now on?

> For the Elixir programming language in particular, José Valim and the Elixir
> Core Team will continue developing and maintaining the programming language
> in the same capacity as they have been doing over the last few years,
> independently from Plataformatec and Nubank. We are in touch with the Elixir
> Core Team to transfer all assets, including the existing trademarks and the
> Elixir website, to their control.

That's all folks.

